# Custom Home Fixture Install (pics)



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

Light fixtures in the rotunda. 40' lift extended to the max with a 10' ladder tied off to the lift and the lift strapped to the column.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats one hell of a house, however, you should not post pictures of yourself violating OSHA rules. I know that is how the rest of us would have got it done.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

The strap on the boom in pic 2 was a good idea.


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

crazymurph said:


> Thats one hell of a house, however, you should not post pictures of yourself violating OSHA rules. I know that is how the rest of us would have got it done.


True. Couldn't help myself. 13,000 sqft. heated and cooled. Waterfront property with boat dock, outdoor kitchen, etc. etc.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

How much will it cost the HO to change light bulbs in that fixture?

A specialty item like that has to be around $350.00 including 1/2 rental for a lift.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweeet. :thumbsup:


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> How much will it cost the HO to change light bulbs in that fixture?
> 
> A specialty item like that has to be around $350.00 including 1/2 rental for a lift.


Sounds about right. Takes 4 guys to load and unload that heavy a** lift. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

switchleg said:


> True. Couldn't help myself. 13,000 sqft. heated and cooled. Waterfront property with boat dock, outdoor kitchen, etc. etc.


Any service pictures?


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Any service pictures?


Next time I'm out there I'll see if I can get some.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

How many electricians does it take to screw in a light bulb? 

It depends on the lamp and where it is....


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

egads said:


> How many electricians does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> It depends on the lamp and where it is....


The electrician stands still and the world spins around him...


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> The electrician stands still and the world spins around him...


:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> The electrician stands still and the world spins around him...


The way it's supposed to be. :thumbsup:



















And people call us prima donnas.... :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

We should have an "Ugliest light fixtures installed" thread. It could be a contest.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> We should have an "Ugliest light fixtures installed" thread. It could be a contest.


 Start one.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would love to see the expression on the HO face when he gets a bill for changing light bulbs. 

Those fixtures look like they take a standard A lamp unless they put CFL in them when installed.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Start one.:thumbsup:


I have installed the ugliest light fixture. It is what I refer to as the "flying coffee table"

no pics however


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: Damn who is building a 13,000sqft house in this market? Must be the VP of GM Now we know where our stimulus money went!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sparky480 said:


> :thumbsup: Damn who is building a 13,000sqft house in this market? Must be the VP of GM Now we know where our stimulus money went!!


 Atleast one of us electrician is getting some of that money.:laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

haha Yea, I have installed some monsters in my time. One was like a flying disk with 3 huge globe things hanging off of it. It was all hooked up to a winch in the attic to lower it to the ground so the lamps could be changed. UGLIEST thing I have ever seen. And it was "designer" so of course it cost around 5K.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Atleast one of us electrician is getting some of that money.:laughing:


Who says electricians get paid?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Who says electricians get paid?


 You mean that pay check that I get every week is not guaranteed?


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you put in one of these for them? 
http://www.aladdinlightlift.com/


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

http://kbdinc.richnet.net/

Done both..the above can be very time consuming but cheap

Inversely proportional to alladin


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> http://kbdinc.richnet.net/
> 
> Done both..the above can be very time consuming but cheap
> 
> Inversely proportional to alladin


You sure don't see "time consuming" and "cheap" used much in the same sentence anymore. (At least around here.)

I don't think I would want my name on that contraption. Looks like an endless service call nightmare to me.


----------

